# Trade Up



## HP Slingshots

Hi all, would like to try and run a big trade on the forum, bit like when doing the secret santa at Christmas, but this time its is the first 20 people to comment saying there in, once there 20 people in I will put all the names in a hat and pick them out pairing two people up, from there its up to you to talk with your partner with what type of slingshot they like and what hand they hold in etc.

When commenting saying that your in I would be grateful if you put a number next to you name so I can easily see how many participants we have, hope you join in, cheers.

-Epic


----------



## HP Slingshots

1. EpicAussie888 Im In


----------



## BCLuxor

I'm in 

2.BCluxor


----------



## squirrel squasher

I'm in 
#3 Squirrel squasher


----------



## ghost0311/8541

I am in
# 4 ghost0311/8541


----------



## flipgun

In.

#5 Flipgun


----------



## Marnix

I'm in, but I'm am still learning a little, and am new to this scene.Can I still participate??

#6- Marnix


----------



## ash

I'm in #7


----------



## Individual

I'm in, #8 
List:
1)Epic Aussie

2)BCLuxor

3)squirrel squasher

4)ghost0311/8541

5)flipgun

6)Marnix

7)ash

8)Individual,

Please copy and paste the list and add your name, just to help epic aussie.

Not attempting to :hijack: , if you feel i am then ignore this idea


----------



## HP Slingshots

Marnix said:


> I'm in, but I'm am still learning a little, and am new to this scene.Can I still participate??
> 
> #6- Marnix


Yh you can still participant, you can gain some experience and a new catty through the trade 

-Epic


----------



## HP Slingshots

Individual said:


> I'm in, #8
> List:
> 1)Epic Aussie
> 
> 2)BCLuxor
> 
> 3)squirrel squasher
> 
> 4)ghost0311/8541
> 
> 5)flipgun
> 
> 6)Marnix
> 
> 7)ash
> 
> 8)Individual,
> 
> Please copy and paste the list and add your name, just to help epic aussie.
> 
> Not attempting to :hijack: , if you feel i am then ignore this idea


Great idea cheers individual 

-Epic


----------



## TSM

I'm in!

1)Epic Aussie

2)BCLuxor

3)squirrel squasher

4)ghost0311/8541

5)flipgun

6)Marnix

7)ash

8)Individual,

9)TSM


----------



## logo96

I'm in

#10 logo96


----------



## SlingshotMadness

I'm in

#11 SlingshotMadness


----------



## shew97

i'm in

#12 shew97


----------



## HP Slingshots

Over half way now lads, need 8 more people  come and join us!!!!

-Epic


----------



## J.B.Bishop

im in #13 the shadow of death


----------



## Outlaw

I'm in

#14 Outlaw


----------



## PorkChopSling

I'm in, #15 porkchopsling


----------



## Underachiever

I´m in, #16 LukeSlingwalker


----------



## NoobShooter

Oh what the heck... Im in.. #16

1)Epic Aussie

2)BCLuxor

3)squirrel squasher

4)ghost0311/8541

5)flipgun

6)Marnix

7)ash

8)Individual,

9)TSM

10)logo96

11)slingshotmadness

12)shew97

13)the shadow of death

14)outlaw

15)lukeslingwalker

16)NoobShooter


----------



## Outlaw

NoobShooter said:


> Oh what the heck... Im in.. #16
> 
> 1)Epic Aussie
> 
> 2)BCLuxor
> 
> 3)squirrel squasher
> 
> 4)ghost0311/8541
> 
> 5)flipgun
> 
> 6)Marnix
> 
> 7)ash
> 
> 8)Individual,
> 
> 9)TSM
> 
> 10)logo96
> 
> 11)slingshotmadness
> 
> 12)shew97
> 
> 13)the shadow of death
> 
> 14)outlaw
> 
> 15)lukeslingwalker
> 
> 16)NoobShooter


If I counted well youre Nr. 17


----------



## HP Slingshots

3 mor lads 

-Epic


----------



## NoobShooter

Woops... My bad... :slap:

1)Epic Aussie

2)BCLuxor

3)squirrel squasher

4)ghost0311/8541

5)flipgun

6)Marnix

7)ash

8)Individual,

9)TSM

10)logo96

11)slingshotmadness

12)shew97

13)the shadow of death

14)outlaw

15)porkchopsling

16)lukeslingwalker

17)NoobShooter


----------



## Y+shooter

I'm in.

1)Epic Aussie

2)BCLuxor

3)squirrel squasher

4)ghost0311/8541

5)flipgun

6)Marnix

7)ash

8)Individual,

9)TSM

10)logo96

11)slingshotmadness

12)shew97

13)the shadow of death

14)outlaw

15)porkchopsling

16)lukeslingwalker

17)NoobShooter

18)Y+shooter


----------



## Marnix

Almost time to get that drawing going!! Hope we can see those names by tomorrow!


----------



## NoobShooter

Marnix said:


> Almost time to get that drawing going!! Hope we can see those names by tomorrow!


I hope so too.. If anything though, I am starting on one first thing after work tomorrow..


----------



## A master

And I


----------



## NoobShooter

A master said:


> And I


I am sorry but I have my doubts about " A master " .


----------



## flipgun

NoobShooter said:


> Marnix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost time to get that drawing going!! Hope we can see those names by tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so too.. If anything though, I am starting on one first thing after work tomorrow..
Click to expand...

Cut one out this evening.


----------



## NoobShooter

flipgun said:


> NoobShooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marnix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost time to get that drawing going!! Hope we can see those names by tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so too.. If anything though, I am starting on one first thing after work tomorrow..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cut one out this evening.
Click to expand...

Sweet.. Getting a good jump on things I see..


----------



## logo96

I'm excited!


----------



## SlingshotMadness

logo96 said:


> I'm excited!


Me too!


----------



## flipgun

NoobShooter said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoobShooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marnix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost time to get that drawing going!! Hope we can see those names by tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so too.. If anything though, I am starting on one first thing after work tomorrow..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cut one out this evening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweet.. Getting a good jump on things I see..
Click to expand...

Got to! I work late the next 2 days. Is "A Master" in or not?


----------



## Greavous

Click....


----------



## HP Slingshots

A master, sorry your not allowed to enter, nothing personal but just not sure about your experience of the forum, Sorry mate

-Epic


----------



## HP Slingshots

Right, If there isn't 2 more people that have entered by 8.00AM UK time tomorrow then I will do the draw with 18 people, if one more person comes along with out the 20th then unfortunately they are unable to participant.

-Epic


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

I would like to get in. I think I would be #19. Sorry I can't seem to copy and paste on my kindle.

Grumpy


----------



## flippinout

I'm in


----------



## NoobShooter

Sweet. 20 people finally.


----------



## Greavous

I didnt follow the instructions very well, actually didnt read them until now. If I didnt get in with my "click" last night and there is an opening Id like to be part of this.


----------



## HP Slingshots

brilliant all names locked in going to post a video shortly with the names coming out of the hat 

-Epic


----------



## Individual

EpicAussie888 said:


> brilliant all names locked in going to post a video shortly with the names coming out of the hat
> 
> -Epic


Yey!

I'l pm my partner instantly


----------



## Individual

Just incase anyone else was wondering..

1)Epic Aussie

2)BCLuxor

3)squirrel squasher

4)ghost0311/8541

5)flipgun

6)Marnix

7)ash

8)Individual,

9)TSM

10)logo96

11)slingshotmadness

12)shew97

13)the shadow of death

14)outlaw

15)porkchopsling

16)lukeslingwalker

17)NoobShooter

18)Y+shooter

19)Grandpagrumpy

20)Flippinout


----------



## TSM

I'm actually getting a little nervous...


----------



## Outlaw

TSM said:


> I'm actually getting a little nervous...


Me to... hahaha :looney:


----------



## Outlaw

How are we going to do this trade, in secret or gone let we see work our in progress in (seperated) topics???

And is there a time limit when the slingshot must be finished?


----------



## HP Slingshots

Hi all, got the video uploading at this link, think its still processing but should be working soon, know that I did it 100% legitimately, and I would never think of fixing it, hope you get in touch with your pairs soon, It would be great if the Slingshot where all finished and sent within the month, Ill have a separate forum up for pictures once you receive the slingshots . Good Luck All 






-Epic


----------



## Outlaw

flippinout said:


> I'm in


Whow now I'm getting real nervous, now you sign in Nathan. :blink:


----------



## Individual

Still processing, It slowly increases the quality uploaded, it will start in 144, which you wont be ale to make out video. Then 240 what wont be great, 360 will be fine.

I personally believe everyone should keep there end of the trade seperate, then post pictures of the ones they sent and the one they received AFTER both people have received there packages


----------



## Individual

Would you mind posting a list? It was a little hard to see :hmm:

I believe i'm with squirrel squasher, Not 100% though


----------



## BCLuxor

Can we get a list that video don't work for me?...


----------



## quarterinmynose

LOL. That awkward moment when you get paired with flippin'out in your own trade set up....

I have no doubt that you were totally legit in the pairings. It's just funny, cause I know you had to be all "oh shit, this doesn't look good" when you drew that. lol.

Have fun guys. I wish I could have joined in, but I just have too much on the table right now. I can't wait to see what you guys put together.


----------



## TSM

TSM - LukeSlingwalker

flippinout - EpicAussie888

PorkChopSling - logo96

Ash - flipgun

Noobshooter - Outlaw

Slingshotmadness - The Shadow of Death

Marnix - Ghost0311/8541

Squirrel Squasher - shew97

Grandpagrumpy - individual

Y+shooter - BCLuxor

did I get everybody?


----------



## HP Slingshots

quarterinmynose said:


> LOL. That awkward moment when you get paired with flippin'out in your own trade set up....
> 
> I have no doubt that you were totally legit in the pairings. It's just funny, cause I know you had to be all "oh ****, this doesn't look good" when you drew that. lol.
> 
> Have fun guys. I wish I could have joined in, but I just have too much on the table right now. I can't wait to see what you guys put together.


yh, was sitting there thinking that this was going to go down great when I posted it 

-Epic


----------



## BCLuxor

Awesome looking forward to my trade with y shooter!


----------



## TSM

Use the force, Luke. Check your inbox.


----------



## Individual

Am i paired with squirrel or grandpa? :what:


----------



## flipgun

Excellent! Really Lookin' forward to what comes out of this! anic: :bouncy:


----------



## HP Slingshots

Individual said:


> Am i paired with squirrel or grandpa? :what:


Your with grandpa


----------



## NoobShooter

Looking forward to do this trade with Outlaw. I probably wont be done in this month, but as long as Outlaw doesn't mind..


----------



## Outlaw

NoobShooter said:


> Looking forward to do this trade with Outlaw. I probably wont be done in this month, but as long as Outlaw doesn't mind..


Looking forward to our trade to.

Don't worry, I'm not in a Hurry... :thumbsup: Good luck my friend...


----------



## Outlaw

EpicAussie is a lucky guy in this trade i think everybody wishes a trade with Nathan Masters.

But it is granted you wholeheartedly. :king:

I want to wish everybody good luck and fun with building his slingshot.

I cant wait to see the results of the trades from everybody.

Rein :wave:


----------



## HP Slingshots

Outlaw said:


> EpicAussie is a lucky guy in this trade i think everybody wishes a trade with Nathan Masters.
> 
> But it is granted you wholeheartedly. :king:
> 
> I want to wish everybody good luck and fun with building his slingshot.
> 
> I cant wait to see the results of the trades from everybody.
> 
> Rein :wave:


Yh, feel very privileged to be trading with Nathen, but the only problem is trying to make something that impresses him 

-Epic


----------



## Outlaw

EpicAussie888 said:


> Yh, feel very privileged to be trading with Nathen, but the only problem is trying to make something that impresses him
> 
> EpicAussie is a lucky guy in this trade i think everybody wishes a trade with Nathan Masters.
> 
> But it is granted you wholeheartedly. :king:
> 
> I want to wish everybody good luck and fun with building his slingshot.
> 
> I cant wait to see the results of the trades from everybody.
> 
> Rein :wave:
> 
> -Epic


Yes i think that won't be easy, good Luck!!!


----------



## NoobShooter

EpicAussie888 said:


> Outlaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> EpicAussie is a lucky guy in this trade i think everybody wishes a trade with Nathan Masters.
> 
> But it is granted you wholeheartedly. :king:
> 
> I want to wish everybody good luck and fun with building his slingshot.
> 
> I cant wait to see the results of the trades from everybody.
> 
> Rein :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> Yh, feel very privileged to be trading with Nathen, but the only problem is trying to make something that impresses him
> 
> -Epic
Click to expand...

I wouldn't worry about it.. Nathan is a pretty cool guy, and will appreciate anything you give him because of the time and effort you put into it as a craftsman. Nathan is only human.. Extra-ordinary, but non the less human..


----------



## Y+shooter

Looking forward to it BCluxor.


----------



## leon13

just in case there is some one missing i would like to jump in

"saying there in" to late dam-it !!!

al the rest have fun

cheers


----------



## HP Slingshots

sorry leon, ya just missed out 

-Epic


----------



## NoobShooter

Glued some wood yesterday and completely f'ed it up. Feeling like I've been slack for to long and now I have to get my shit back together.


----------



## HP Slingshots

NoobShooter said:


> Glued some wood yesterday and completely f'ed it up. Feeling like I've been slack for to long and now I have to get my **** back together.


Nice mate, Ive put pretty much the whole of today into mine so far, Its getting there 

-Epic


----------



## Outlaw

NoobShooter said:


> Glued some wood yesterday and completely f'ed it up. Feeling like I've been slack for to long and now I have to get my **** back together.


Well i have collected some wood together this afternoon what i have in stock in my shed (shop). Ordered yesterday some colered spacer materials and got this afternoon an e-mail that they dont have the materials in stock Grumpfggggrrrr :cursin: . Well i must think about another plan. :wacko:


----------



## flipgun

I have a a couple cut out and one glued up. But with my attention span, there is no telling what I'm going to end up with. I'm almost always surprised.


----------



## MagicTorch100

Bah. Missed out on this one, good shout Epic. I shall be more attentive in future!


----------



## Individual

MagicTorch100 said:


> Bah. Missed out on this one, good shout Epic. I shall be more attentive in future!


Leon also wanted to trade, Shout him a pm!


----------



## MagicTorch100

Leon and I have just traded actually, within the week :d


----------



## Outlaw

MagicTorch100 said:


> Leon and I have just traded actually, within the week


Great how more people the more fun...

Good luck guys.


----------



## BCLuxor

Leon I can manage two trades if you are interested I have many works ready at the moment hit me a p.m of you would like to


----------



## A master

Trade. Have a look I can offer? Or if I need to


----------



## Individual

A master said:


> Trade. Have a look I can offer? Or if I need to


Pardon? I think theres a language barrier, Sorry bud


----------



## A master

I'm from China. Is there anything I can do foryou


----------



## HP Slingshots

Hows everybody's slingshots coming along? 

-Epic


----------



## BCLuxor

To Leon and Y+ both your frames are cut glued and sanded to 200 it's a case of working up the grits and finishing now, I do estimate a slower post than I first anticipated the kids are on school holidays so I am juggling both lives for the week lol! Looking go for a post early next week.


----------



## NoobShooter

I am running just as slow as I assumed I was going to be. I'd figure another 2 weeks minimum for me. Maybe longer.


----------



## Outlaw

NoobShooter said:


> I am running just as slow as I assumed I was going to be. I'd figure another 2 weeks minimum for me. Maybe longer.


No Problem take it easy...


----------



## Outlaw

And I am going slow.... But with Love


----------



## flipgun

Sand sand sand sandsandsandsand. :screwy:


----------



## A master

Add my facebook

张瑞


----------



## HP Slingshots

A master please stop posting

-Epic


----------



## BCLuxor

Ha ha


----------



## TSM

I just finished sanding and oiling. I'll give it a day to dry, and then on to the polyurethane. Once I start one I just can't rest until I finish.


----------



## Marnix

Done with sanding and making the shooter, waiting for the stain to dry! Shipping out tomorrow.


----------



## PorkChopSling

12+14= a lot of glue and clamps


----------



## BCLuxor

Just to update Leon and Y+ I have worked up the grits and began the finish. The boxes are ready with the extras just a case now finalising the frames over the weekend I do however confess I made myself a little something also, I'll present that separate at the end of the weekend


----------



## ghost0311/8541

my part is on its way out.


----------



## flipgun

Another day or so for me.


----------



## TSM

I should be good to go by Monday. That'll give me some time to shoot it a little before I send it off.


----------



## HP Slingshots

Sent mine 

-Epic


----------



## logo96

Sending mine off tomorrow


----------



## ash

I'd better hurry up! Sanding today, then.


----------



## shew97

Mine will be on its way tomorrow


----------



## Outlaw

Still busy, did a lot of work on it today but i am not so happy how it looks at the moment.

I always say "Less is More" and what am i doing... to much of more :banghead: .

Maybe after its final shape and the first oil it looks better. I will finish it although I am not completely satisfied.

This afternoon glued some new materials together for sure. Maybe i start a new one on thuesday, but that one can be quicker finished as the one I'm still busy.

This weekend not much time easter weekend all our children come visit us.

Next week a lot of time to work on the slingshot(s) so I hope it al will be finished at friday at last monday for shipping.

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## NoobShooter

Take your time  ... I still have one more scale to make and glue on. Then cutting and shaping.. Its just been pretty hectic around here lately..


----------



## HP Slingshots

Outlaw said:


> Still busy, did a lot of work on it today but i am not so happy how it looks at the moment.
> 
> I always say "Less is More" and what am i doing... to much of more :banghead: .
> 
> Maybe after its final shape and the first oil it looks better. I will finish it although I am not completely satisfied.
> 
> This afternoon glued some new materials together for sure. Maybe i start a new one on thuesday, but that one can be quicker finished as the one I'm still busy.
> 
> This weekend not much time easter weekend all our children come visit us.
> 
> Next week a lot of time to work on the slingshot(s) so I hope it al will be finished at friday at last monday for shipping.
> 
> Have a nice weekend.


Love that saying less is more, Its kinda makes me think more clearly about the project that Im doing, Good luck :cookie:

-Epic


----------



## Outlaw

NoobShooter said:


> Take your time  ... I still have one more scale to make and glue on. Then cutting and shaping.. Its just been pretty hectic around here lately..


Today worked at the final shape and sanding and the first 3 coats BLO and I'm happy again how it looks  not 100% but 90% ( few little points i wish had done different) but thats normal for me I am to critical. :wave:


----------



## flipgun

Take a few pictures, band up, box up,ship.


----------



## NoobShooter

Man, I feel like such a slacker.. So much more to go still.. "All good things come in time".. I guess..


----------



## ghost0311/8541

got my trade with marnix a nice board cut and a natty two good shooters.


----------



## NoobShooter

Glued some things together today. Still have to cut. And well finish it.


----------



## ash

Spraying the beast presently, along with a bunch of other trades overdue for a visit to the post office


----------



## PorkChopSling

Done!! Mailing it out as soon as the sun hits my window and the day begins!


----------



## BCLuxor

Me too! Mine were mailed Friday morning to Leon and Y+


----------



## Outlaw

Mine is sent today, Roadrunner is on its way to Noobshooter.


----------



## flippinout

I got mine on Friday and shot it all weekend. A lovely yew natural worked to exquisite perfection. Fits my hand perfectly and a real pleasure to shoot and look upon. I already shot out the bands you sent.. Thank you Epic!! I really like this slingshot!


----------



## gaia

Stunning!


----------



## MagicTorch100

Nice work Epic, lovely bit of Yew!


----------



## HP Slingshots

Glad that you like it, feels weird that a slingshot I made not to long ago is know in america being enjoyed by someone else, I got that good feeling that you get when you give  Have fun with it.

-Epic


----------



## Outlaw

Wow very Nice you did a great job with that slingshot.

A real Natural Beauty!!!


----------



## GHT

Epic high five for that natty bro, one of the most beautiful slingshots Ive seen.


----------



## flipgun

Beautiful shooter! The finish is a killer. I can't do that good.


----------



## PorkChopSling

Nice Epic!! Great curves and accents, awesome finish!


----------



## HP Slingshots

GHT said:


> Epic high five for that natty bro, one of the most beautiful slingshots Ive seen.


Cheers GHT 

-Epic


----------



## NoobShooter

Yay!!! Just started putting the finish on Outlaws slingshot about an hour ago.. A couple of days of sanding a reapplying and off to the Netherlands..!!


----------



## Outlaw

NoobShooter said:


> Yay!!! Just started putting the finish on Outlaws slingshot about an hour ago.. A couple of days of sanding a reapplying and off to the Netherlands..!!


You make me nervous man :rofl:


----------



## NoobShooter

Yeah right. My slingshot wont even compare with what you sent me.


----------



## Underachiever

I´ve just sent some goods on the journey to Louisiana....


----------



## flipgun

Bump! Where Da chooters! anic:


----------



## NoobShooter

flipgun said:


> Bump! Where Da chooters! anic:


I was wondering the same thing..


----------



## PorkChopSling

Second that ?


----------



## Y+shooter

I got my end from BCLuxor, just have not had time to take pictures.


----------



## Y+shooter

Here is what I got from BCluxor.
Two cool tube shooters and some cut offs. I'm not sure what the woods are?
Thanks Ben.
(Click to enlarge)




  








DSC06389




__
Y+shooter


__
May 23, 2014











  








DSC06390




__
Y+shooter


__
May 23, 2014











  








DSC06391




__
Y+shooter


__
May 23, 2014











  








DSC06392




__
Y+shooter


__
May 23, 2014











  








DSC06393




__
Y+shooter


__
May 23, 2014











  








DSC06394




__
Y+shooter


__
May 23, 2014











  








DSC06395




__
Y+shooter


__
May 23, 2014




From BCLuxor.









  








DSC06381




__
Y+shooter


__
May 23, 2014











  








DSC06382




__
Y+shooter


__
May 23, 2014











  








DSC06383




__
Y+shooter


__
May 23, 2014











  








DSC06384




__
Y+shooter


__
May 23, 2014











  








DSC06385




__
Y+shooter


__
May 23, 2014











  








DSC06386




__
Y+shooter


__
May 23, 2014











  








DSC06388




__
Y+shooter


__
May 23, 2014


----------



## flipgun

Good Lookin' shooter as always! Nice Score. :thumbsup:


----------



## Outlaw

Very Nice shooters.


----------



## PorkChopSling

BC makes some awesome shooters!! And, I love the way he makes his band sets. Enjoy!!


----------



## Sharker

Absolutely stunning yew fork  and all others are very nice to


----------



## HP Slingshots

Brilliant job luxor stunning wood work there 

-Epic


----------



## BCLuxor

Thanks for the images Nate, It's still such a strange feeling seeing my work all the way around the other side of the globe  I love this place!


----------

